# VDE-Vorschriftenwerk Pflicht ?



## hardy (7 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite in einem produzierenden Gewerbe (kein Masch. bau) mit einer eigenen Instandhaltung (mech. / elektrisch) und einem kleinen Maschinenbau für den Eigenbedarf.

Wir beziehen seit eingen Jahren das VDE-Vorschriftenwerk auf CD und Zahlen dafür im Zuge der Aktualisierung jährlich einige tausend Euro.

Diese Kosten sollen jetzt eingespart werden.

Gibt es eine Vorschrift, die das Vorhandensein der VDE-Vorschriften in Betrieben regelt, wenn nicht sogar vorschreibt ?

Wenn ja, welche Vorschriften sind das ?

Bräuchte hier ein wenig Unterstützung, um diese Kosten gegenüber einem Nichtelektriker begründen zu können.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
hardy


----------



## Tommi (7 März 2011)

hardy schrieb:


> Wir beziehen seit eingen Jahren das VDE-Vorschriftenwerk auf CD und Zahlen dafür im Zuge der Aktualisierung jährlich einige tausend Euro.


 
Hallo,

der Arbeitgeber hat dem Arbeitnehmer die notwendigen Arbeitsmittel
zur Verfügung zu stellen, die dieser zur Erledigung seiner Arbeiten braucht.
Dazu zählen Tische und Stühle, Maschinen, aber auch notwendige
Dokumente.

Das ist eine arbeitsrechtliche Regelung.

Für einen Elektrobereich sind das u.a. die VDE-"Vorschriften".

Ob die bei Euch alle benötigt werden, würde ich mal bezweifeln.
Dafür braucht ihr bestimmt die Maschinenrichtlinie incl. der zugehörigen
Normen, wenn ihr Maschinen für den Eigenbedarf herstellt.

Stell' doch eine Liste der Vorschriften, Richtlinien und Regeln zusammen,
die ihr wirklich benötigt, dann sollte der Chef auch damit einverstanden
sein.
Das ist immer besser, als zu pauschalisieren.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

hardy schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Vorschrift, die das Vorhandensein der VDE-Vorschriften in Betrieben regelt, wenn nicht sogar vorschreibt ?




Ihr braucht doch für die elektrische Ausstattung eures Betriebes einen Meister der die entsprechenden Überprüfungen  der Elektroanlagen durchführt.

Dieser Verantwortliche muss die entsprechenden Vorschriften kennen, die ihm auch zur Verfügung stehen müssen.

Nur wegen etwas Aggregatebau sind die kompletten VDE Vorschriften nicht notwendig.
Da ist eher ein Beauftragter mit der entsprechenden Ausbildung zu den Grundlagen von Sicherheit und CE notwendig.


bike


----------



## Sockenralf (7 März 2011)

Hallo,

das mit der regelm. Prüfung kann auch extern erfolgen --> hier ist sicherlich kein eigener Meister erforderlich

Ich kann morgen mal nachsehen, was mein VDE-Abo kostet, aber tausende pro Jahr sind das sicherlich nicht




MfG


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> das mit der regelm. Prüfung kann auch extern erfolgen --> hier ist sicherlich kein eigener Meister erforderlich




Das war bzw war mein Gedanke.
Daher die Frage wer macht die notwendigen Überprüfungen  



bike


----------



## Safety (7 März 2011)

Ob man Normen braucht und welche ist komplett abhängig davon was man macht!

MRL 2006/42/EG

(14)
Es sollte den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen
genügt werden, damit gewährleistet
ist, dass die Maschinen sicher sind; es sollte jedoch
eine differenzierte Anwendung dieser Anforderungen
erfolgen, um dem *Stand der Technik* zum Zeitpunkt der
Konstruktion sowie technischen und wirtschaftlichen
Erfordernissen Rechnung zu tragen.
(18 )
Diese Richtlinie legt nur allgemein gültige grundlegende
Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen fest,
die durch eine Reihe von spezifischeren Anforderungen
für bestimmte Maschinengattungen ergänzt werden.
Damit die *Hersteller* die Übereinstimmung mit diesen
*grundlegenden Anforderungen leichter nachweisen können*
und damit die *Übereinstimmung überprüft werden*
kann, sind auf Ebene der *Gemeinschaft harmonisierte*
*Normen *wünschenswert, deren Gegenstand die Verhütung
von Risiken ist, die sich aus der Konstruktion und
dem Bau von Maschinen ergeben können. Diese Normen
werden von privatrechtlichen Institutionen ausgearbeitet,
und ihr nicht rechtsverbindlicher Charakter sollte
gewahrt bleiben.
  Man kann keine Pflicht herauslesen dass Normen angewendet werden müssen, aber es ist jedem Anzuraten gerade auch kleinen Maschinenbauern da diese oft nicht die Zeit und auch das Geld haben sich etwas eigenes und auch neues einfallen zulassen. Ja und vor allem muss man das dann auch noch lückenlos Dokumentieren. Es wird gefordert, dass man den Stand der Technik einhalten muss. Und Harmonisierte Normen stellen bei Ihrer Erstellung diesen dar. So wie schon Tommi geschrieben hat, stellt fest was Ihr überhaupt benötigt und dann legt fest welche Ihr kauft. 

  @ Bike eine Betreiber der Maschinen baut wird zum Hersteller und muss die Richtlinien einhalten! Was dieser dann benötigt hängt von der Maschine ab und kann mehrere Richtlinien berühren was bedeutet viele verschiedene Normen.
  Und Betreiber haben auch noch weitere Pflichten:
   Arbeitsmittelbenutzungsrichtlinie  2009/104/EG
  Arbeitsschutzgesetz ArbSchG 
  Betriebssicherheitsverordnung  BetrSichV 
  Gefährdungsbeurteilungen nach dem Stand der Technik 

  Also wenn Ihr elektrische Anlagen baut und Maschinen müsst Ihr einiges Wissen und woher bitte soll man dieses Wissen beziehen wenn man keine Normen hat!


----------



## bike (7 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> @ Bike eine Betreiber der Maschinen baut wird zum Hersteller und muss die Richtlinien einhalten! Was dieser dann benötigt hängt von der Maschine ab und kann mehrere Richtlinien berühren was bedeutet viele verschiedene Normen.
> Und Betreiber haben auch noch weitere Pflichten:
> Arbeitsmittelbenutzungsrichtlinie  2009/104/EG
> Arbeitsschutzgesetz ArbSchG
> ...



Absolut korrekt.
Doch es ist doch so, dass einzelne Komponenten die in Betrieben gebaut/geändert werden, als Teile einer Maschine oder Teilmaschine zu betrachten sind.
Da gelten nicht immer und/oder die MRL und/oder andere Vorschriften.
Solche Aktionen müssen, nach meinem Wissen, gesondert betrachtet werden. 



bike


----------



## Safety (7 März 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Bike,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Erklärung für den Einbau einer unvollständigen Maschine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] nach Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt B[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Risikobeurteilung muss immer gemacht werden, entsprechend auch schon eine Risikominderung durch geführt werden und dann auch noch eine Montageanleitung in der dann die Restrisiken stehen und wie man diese beseitigen kann. Und vor allem wer ist verantwortlich für den Zusammenbau der unvollständigen Maschinen? Entweder einer vom Betreiber bestimmter Generalunternehmer der dann ein konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach MRL 2006/42/EG durchführt oder eben in vielen Fällen der Betreiber, es ist eben nur einigen immer noch nicht klar dass für solch ein Gebilde komplette technische Unterlagen nach MRL vorhanden sein müssen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Beim verändern von Altmaschinen muss man UVV kennen man muss alte MRL kennen, Wesentliche Veränderung geprüft werden, Risikobeurteilungen und Gefährdungsbeurteilungen und die Mindestanforderungen der BetrSichV spielen auch mit eine Rolle.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also die Betreiber pflichten sind sehr vielfältig! [/FONT]


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 März 2011)

Hallo hardy,

Ihr zahlt mehrere tausend Euro alleine für die aktuallisierung?? Hab Ihr denn die Gesamtausgabe Gruppe 0-9?? Die anderen aktuallisierungen sind nicht so teuer. Hier z.B. die Auswahl für den Maschinenbau 

http://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/auswahl-fuer-den-elektromaschinenbau.html


Ich persönlich finde, das die entsprechende Auswahl in keiner E-Werkstatt fehlen darf. Man kann nicht alles wissen, aber man muß wissen wo es steht.


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Safety (9 März 2011)

Hallo,
  wenn er Maschinen baut ist dies eine gute alternative 
http://www.beuth.de/Leitfaden-Masch...O2JjcnVtYmxldmVsPTQmbGFuZ3VhZ2VpZD1kZQ**.html


----------

